# Farben zurücksetzen



## BigJuri (12. August 2002)

Hallo!

Da ich noch ganz neu auf dem Gebiet Photoshop bin, steh ich mal wieder an. Ich habe gerade mit dem Eyedropper-Tool die Farbe von einem bestimmten Punkt auf einem Bild übernommen.

Jetzt wollte ich einen Barcode erzeugen, also hab ich den Grain-Effekt angewandt. Doch statt dem standardmäßigen Schwarz hat er die Farbkombination übernommen, die ich per Eyedropper übernommen habe. Kann mir jemand sagen wie alle Farben wieder auf den Installations-Standard zurücksetzen kann?

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## shiver (12. August 2002)

ähm, also wenn du "d" drückst, ist wieder schwarz weiss eingestellt.. aber warum willst du alles auf installations-standard zurücksetzen, das nützt doch gar nichts da du die orginal farbpalette doch nicht verändert hast...


----------



## BigJuri (12. August 2002)

Hallo!

Das habe ich nicht gemeint.Foregroundcolor und Backgroundcolor stehen ja auf schwarz und weiß, aber wenn ich den grain-Effekt auswähle, werden immer diese anderen Farben dargestellt, die ich in einem anderen Bild per Eyedropper ausgewählt habe.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## shiver (12. August 2002)

ah so!

du meinst störungen!

ja, die gehen nur entweder monochrom, oder in diesem komischen bunten farbgemisch... das geht glaube ich nicht mit den ausgewählten farben.

aber du könntest den grain monochrom machen, und dann einfach eine ebene drüber die die farbe korrigiert.. oder mit farbton/sättigung (strg + u) einfärben....


----------

